# Bubba's Fat Boy



## alblancher (Oct 13, 2010)

Out of curiosity I called Lonnie Smith at Bubba Grills and he told me about the 120 Fat Boy reverse flow.  The diameter and steel of the fat boy is the same as their 120 grills.

Cooking surface is 29x28 for the bottom rack and 29x 21 for the top rack, all slide outs for a  total cooking area of 9.8 ftsq (slightly more cooking area then the Lange 48)  This patio type grill is reverse flow.  He will add the firebox grate and alter the propane starter at no charge.  I asked them to leave the lifting ring attached to the grill.  Weight of the grill is between 500 and 600llbs.   

One comment he made has me thinking

*"The diameter of the cooking area is important for a better smoke".  *This is one reason they cut down the 120 (length) instead of just starting with a smaller diameter tank.

Any comments on diameter vs length of the smoking area that is?

Chow

Al


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't add a thing Al but an interesting question. I look forward to comments from people in the know.


----------



## randya (Mar 5, 2011)

Diameter vs Length?   I am not sure what he means.   When I build a smoker make sure I follow the BBQ Template.   This ensures the temperature stays constant and the TBS moves properly over the meat and out of the smoking chamber.

Saying this as long as the fire box is at the required size so the chamber will not starve for source (heat and smoke) it will work!

If I am looking at this incorrectly, I’m sure someone will let us know quickly!

Good luck on your BBQ Smoker hunt!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Very interesting thread. Just replying so I can get back here when the answer is provided.


----------

